# I've Been Lurkin...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Yup, I've been lurkin' 'round lately; lookin and liking when here; just no posts. Since starting on the gazebo/pavilion, I haven't done much of anything. I couldn't get to my work table if my life depended on it. Ken put all the planking, rafters, and frame material in the workshop, laying them out on the floor, completely blocking me from getting in, basically. So, I started my guitar lessons with Ken (met him through Mike McG. on here) and will hopefully be strumming out tunes soon on our newly redesigned deck. Right now, I'm only strumming out finger exercises, and various main chords.

So the project did *not* go off without a hitch (of course) and I was glad our friends (and Ken's brother) were here to keep Ken from settin the whole thing on fire and screamin "F* IT!" I had the plans, wanted to follow them, and tried to get the guys to understand them, but noooo I was working with Larry, Curly, Moe, and Schlep. I was outvoted on most things, learned something about my miter saw, and vowed this is the *LAST* big project I will be doing with my husband. I will pay someone who is more DIY enabled to work with *IF* and when I do another project, or I'll take out a bloody loan and pay someone ELSE to do it and tell Ken stfu when he tries to say something about it :lol:

Now before someone critiques (and I know they will), know that I took these same pictures to my Structural Foreman at work, and told him my concerns and he assures me that all is well. Ken was too overwhelmed to do the birds mouth for the rafters, for one. So I picked up (while on one of my multiple runs to Menards) the metal brackets, rated for extremely high winds.

What did I learn about my miter saw?? rofl I didn't have to know the dam angle for a 4/12 pitch... it was right there, on the angle guide of my compound miter! No math needed! YAY!! (Many thanks to our nursing friend, Steve who found it; right there.. lol)

The Pictures:

1) Ken & Steve Putting up the top braces
2) Meet Larry, Curly, Moe, & Schlep (Steve, Jimmy, Ken's Brother, Jeff *looks just like Ken* and of course, Ken)
3) Putting up the rafters
4) First Day's accomplishments
5 & 6) Where we are as of 7/20/2020

We also have that same screen on the other side of the deck, for the sun in the morning in picture #4. Not sure what we're going to put up on the sides for screening/privacy yet. We've also decided to close off where we had the large rolling gate, (#5) and put railing in its' place. The railing, at this point, we're thinking black metal for the posts, accented with the cedar. 

Yes, the planking is cedar, and that's because now, that's all that you can get around here, unless you want to sit in limbo until MAYBE October (September, if you're lucky) to get treated pine. We were lucky to get the 2-by's in treated.

P.S. Sorry so long; you guys know me... I'm a "novelist" in my stories...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Coming along good Barb, It is always good to have good help for a barn raising project. You and Ken are going to enjoy many memorable moments under the gazebo. Looks great.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Herb Stoops Thanks. Still have a lot to do, and it's not what I had envisioned, but I'll have shade on the deck. And I tease the guys, but I was truly thankful for the help from our old school mates. We don't have anyone. Just me n' Ken.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Barb , did yer miter saw quit in the middle of that there job ? :|


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Barb , did yer miter saw quit in the middle of that there job ? :|


LOL no, that's how you do the fish bone design. The next step is to take the 5/4 wood and place it over top of those pieces, and draw the line. Then you set your circular saw to go through just the pieces, and cut them off. We're holding out on that part, until we have enough wood to get the other side done. Right now, we're having a hard time getting the longer boards.

Video on how this design is done







P.S. and we use the Camo screw system. Oh. And I think this guy is from Canada??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gotcha. I knew you were better than that lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Too many cooks?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Too many cooks?


Whats for dinner?
HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Barb...!

After it's all done and you're sitting on the deck with an "umbrella drink", you'll forget all the voting...:grin:

I'm thinking you should put a projector up in the rafters and show movies on the side screen...:smile:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Very nice, Barb...!
> 
> I'm thinking you should put a projector up in the rafters and show movies on the side screen...:smile:


I like the way you think, Nick!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Too many cooks?





Herb Stoops said:


> Whats for dinner?
> HErb


No, not too many cooks, Tom; just guys who aren't carpenters, and don't understand it all.

Herb, for dinner that night, as a thank you to the guys, we had NY Strip & Rib Eye Steaks on the grill, brown sugar and ginger carrots (couldn't get corn on the cob,) and my red potato salad (with bacon).

Oh yeah, and Kentucky Cider for cocktail hour (that Jimmy brought) :lol:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, a feast to behold ,way to go, a fitting reward for all that work. I am sure the helpers will not turn down another request.LOL
HErb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice Barb.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good Barb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah, the joys of a major DIY. Helped a friend erect a small metal garden shed. He called because he couldn't get the parts to fit per the drawings. Guess what, he was reading them upside down relative to the orientation of the parts oh well, the beer was cold when we finished. ��

Congratulations on the project. It will indeed provide a lot of stories a you enjoy it of the evenings.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Very nice, Barb...!
> 
> After it's all done and you're sitting on the deck with an "umbrella drink", you'll forget all the voting...:grin:
> 
> I'm thinking you should put a projector up in the rafters and show movies on the side screen...:smile:


Didn't get a projector, Nick, but when I told Ken about your idea, he really liked it, so he did what he considered the next best thing. (It's 32" - 24" was too small) 

I posted two pics: First one is where Ken had the deck prepped for the center board to go in, (had to crop out Ken's @$$-he was marking the top section of boards for cutting) and the second one is with the board in and secured. Once it was in, we found that the decking was a bit higher; so Ken is gonna angle-sand them so there won't be a trip hazard. Hey. We aren't carpenters... :wink:

All the lumber you see off to the side there is the old decking. Makes me sick to see how good that wood is on the underside... I offered it to a couple people, so it doesn't end up in Ken's fire pit. The pile should be gone tomorrow, and the boards we haven't removed from the deck yet will be saved for our other friend who can't get here till next week. The railing from the old deck I think is going tomorrow, too. smh I think I have at least $800 in lumber right there... but it will go to good use. That's what matters; and, Ken and I have been given a lot of wood, and other items over the years, kinda nice to be able to Pay It Forward to someone who can use it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Didn't get a projector, Nick, but when I told Ken about your idea, he he really liked it, so he did what he considered the next best thing. (It's 32" - 24" was too small)
> 
> I posted two pics: First one is where Ken had the deck prepped for the center board to go in, (had to crop out Ken's @$$-he was marking the top section of boards for cutting) and the second one is with the board in and secured. Once it was in, we found that the decking was a bit higher; so Ken is gonna angle-sand them so there won't be a trip hazard. Hey. We aren't carpenters... :wink:
> 
> All the lumber you see off to the side there is the old decking. Makes me sick to see how good that wood is on the underside... I offered it to a couple people, so it doesn't end up in Ken's fire pit. The pile should be gone tomorrow, and the boards we haven't removed from the deck yet will be saved for our other friend who can't get here till next week. The railing from the old deck I think is going tomorrow, too. smh I think I have at least $800 in lumber right there... but it will go to good use. That's what matters; and, Ken and I have been given a lot of wood, and other items over the years, kinda nice to be able to Pay It Forward to someone who can use it.




TV will work...many hours of quiet enjoyment, for sure...

Quick note...be careful burning the old wood...especially if it's really old pressure treated wood...stay out of the fumes...

...now, go enjoy the fruits of your labor...:smile:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> TV will work...many hours of quiet enjoyment, for sure...
> 
> Quick note...be careful burning the old wood...especially if it's really old pressure treated wood...stay out of the fumes...
> 
> ...now, go enjoy the fruits of your labor...:smile:


Not burning it... that's why it's being given away; it's in too good of shape. I hate to have it wasted. And once it's reached a certain age, the chemicals aren't a worry. We checked into it.

And I can't truly enjoy it yet... still have half of the other side to do yet *groan*. We (Well, Ken, actually) got enough done Saturday to put my table and chairs back under the roof, but my $$ tree didn't bloom, so we're moving a bit slower now.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Barb for non carpenter’s.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@old55 Thanks, Ross. I try not to count the boo boo's in it :haha:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, thats what a carpenter does ,fixes the boo-boo's. VOE.
HErb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That's because only the carpenter really knows where the boo boos are. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------

